# General > Gardening >  Garden pots

## Tackity Boo

Anyone got some largish plastic pots they no longer need.  Looking for some to overwinter some young trees.

----------


## saywaver

Instead of buying, you may try to consider making your own pots if possible. Choose pots made from  reuse containers creatively to grow your young trees. Maybe, you can even be creative cost saving containers.

----------


## singysmum

Hi there, I may have some pots large enough for trees, but I also have quite a lot of empty lidded fat ball buckets that would be ideal with a few holes put in them. You are welcome to them as I am putting them in my recycling at the moment to clear them out. We are in Staxigoe. Regards.

----------


## Tackity Boo

Hi there,

Thanks for replying.  I never thought about the fat ball buckets.  We have loads in the garage so will use them.  Thanks again for the idea.

----------


## cosmeagardens

That's really good suggestion for the usage of recyclable items for growing the young trees. It's really superb ideas that you gave.

----------

